# Άρθρα και Έρευνες > Άρθρα & Μελέτες Μελών >  Διατροφή Γράμμωσης

## Muscleboss

Διατροφή  γράμμωσης 



*Εισαγωγή*

Μάγκες και μάγκισσες το καλοκαιράκι πλησιάζει και ξέρω πολύ καλά ότι οι περισσότεροι από εσάς προερχόσαστε από μια χειμερινή περίοδο όγκου και οι καημένοι οι κοιλιακοί σας έχουν κρυφτεί για τα καλά πίσω από ένα στρώμα λίπους και νερού. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν υπάρχει πολύς χρόνος μέχρι το καλοκαίρι και την ώρα που θα χρειαστεί να αποκαλύψετε το σώμα σας στην παραλία. Η σημασία της γράμμωσης το καλοκαίρι είναι πολύ μεγάλη και είναι αδιαμφισβήτητα το στοιχείο του εντυπωσιασμού… ειδικά αν συνδυάζεται με ένα καλό μαύρισμα. Ναι, ξέρω ότι μερικοί από εσάς νοιάζονται μόνο για τον όγκο, για το ΜΕΓΕΘΟΣ, αλλά ας τους θυμίσω ότι στο bodybuilding όγκος χωρίς γράμμωση είναι χαμένος από χέρι, ειδικά το καλοκαίρι και ειδικά στην παραλία όπου ένα ογκώδες και αγράμμωτο σώμα θυμίζει περισσότερο μοσχάρι παρά αθλητή και μόνο άσχημα σχόλια προκαλεί (δε μιλάω φυσικά για αθλητές αγώνων που κάποιες φορές αναγκαστικά δεν γραμμώνουν το καλοκαίρι).
Ό,τι κάναμε κάναμε λοιπόν όλο το χειμώνα, ό,τι κρέας ήταν να βάλουμε το βάλαμε για φέτος, ώρα να αλλάξουμε τα πλάνα μας και να συγκεντρωθούμε στο πώς θα αναδείξουμε και πώς θα προβάλουμε τους μυς που με τόσο κόπο προσθέσαμε τόσο καιρό. Διαφορετικά κάναμε μια τρύπα στο νερό…

Στο παρακάτω άρθρο λοιπόν θα δούμε τα βασικά στοιχεία μιας διατροφής γράμμωσης (ή δίαιτας) και το πώς μπορεί ο καθένας από εμάς να τα προσαρμόσει στο προσωπικό του επίπεδο.
Σε αυτό το σημείο θέλω να τονίσω τη σημασία της προπόνησης κατά τη περίοδο της γράμμωσης. Η αεροβική άσκηση είναι απολύτως αναγκαία και αν δεν την υιοθετήσετε στο πρόγραμμά σας δεν πρόκειται να φτάσετε τα επίπεδα που θέλετε. Η αεροβική άσκηση βέβαια και η προσαρμογή της στο προπονητικό μας πρόγραμμα είναι ένα άλλο μεγάλο θέμα που θα αναλυθεί σε άλλο άρθρο.
Όσο για αυτούς που έχουν γραμμωσο-φοβία, ας το πάρουν απόφαση για να χάσουν πόντους από τη μέση ΑΝΑΓΚΑΣΤΙΚΑ θα χάσουν πόντους από την πλάτη, τα δικέφαλα κ.τ.λ... Ας ξεκολλήσουν λοιπόν το μυαλό τους μήπως δουν μια άσπρη μέρα… 

*Βασικές αρχές και οδηγίες της δίαιτας*

Όλα όσα θα αναφέρουμε στο παρόν άρθρο έχουν στόχο να επιτύχουμε όλα τα παρακάτω:
1.    Καύση λίπους με εξαιρετικά αποτελεσματικούς ρυθμούς
2.  Διατήρηση του μεταβολισμού μας σε ιδανικά επίπεδα καθʼ όλη τη διάρκεια της δίαιτας
3.  Προώθηση της ανάρρωσης 
4.  Διατήρηση μυϊκής μάζας
5.  Διατήρηση υψηλών επιπέδων ενέργειας στην προπόνηση με βάρη


*Διατήρηση επιπέδων ενέργειας και απαγόρευση φρουκτόζης!*

Το πρώτο στοιχείο αυτής της δίαιτας που θέλω να τονίσω είναι η απόλυτη αποφυγή της φρουκτόζης. Κατά τη διάρκεια αυτής της δίαιτας δεν επιτρέπεται να τρώτε φρούτα. Φυσικά και δεν καταδικάζουμε τα φρούτα, ωστόσο ο στόχος μας είναι η βελτιστοποίηση των επιπέδων ενέργειας στο γυμναστήριο και για να γίνει αυτό πρέπει να εστιάσουμε την προσοχή μας σε άλλες τροφές. Αν καταφέρουμε να διατηρήσουμε ένα σταθερό επίπεδο ενέργειας στην προπόνηση θα διατηρήσουμε μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό μυϊκής μάζας. 
Τα φρούτα φυσικά και έχουν θέση στο άθλημα του bodybuilding αλλά όχι στο συγκεκριμένο συνδυασμό θρεπτικών συστατικών που προτείνει αυτή η δίαιτα.
Η φρουκτόζη λοιπόν αποθηκεύεται στο συκώτι ώστε να χρησιμοποιηθεί αργότερα σαν ενέργεια, ενώ είναι λιγότερο πιθανό να αποθηκευτεί στα μυϊκά κύτταρα. Οι θερμίδες που θα πρέπει να καταναλώνονται στην δίαιτα θα δείτε ότι είναι λίγες και δε θα τις επιλέξουμε από ένα διατροφικό στοιχείο που δε βελτιστοποιεί τα μυϊκά αποθέματα ενέργειας τα οποία τα χρειαζόμαστε κατά τη διάρκεια της προπόνησης για να διατηρήσουμε τη δύναμη και αντοχή μας. Με αυτόν τον τρόπο θα παρατηρήσετε και καλύτερα πρηξίματα στη δίαιτα από το αν χρησιμοποιούσατε τροφές με φρουκτόζη. Έτσι λοιπόν οι υδατάνθρακές μας θα προέρχονται αποκλειστικά από αμυλούχα τρόφιμα και πράσινα λαχανικά. Θα δούμε περισσότερες σχετικές λεπτομέρειες παρακάτω.


*Έλεγχος της Ινσουλίνης και η σημασία της Γλυκαγόνης στην καύση λίπους!*

Γλυκαγόνη… Τι ακριβώς είναι αυτή η ουσία που εκκρίνει το σώμα μας;  
Έχετε δει ποτέ να χορηγείται γλυκαγόνη σε υπογλυκαιμικούς ασθενείς (ασθενείς με πολύ χαμηλά επίπεδα γλυκογόνου – ενέργειας); Αν δεν έχετε δει λοιπόν να σας ενημερώσω ότι η γλυκαγόνη απελευθερώνει τα αποθηκευμένα αποθέματα ενέργειας στο σώμα του ασθενούς και τον βγάζει από την υπογλυκαιμική κατάσταση. Αν μπέρδεψα μερικούς ζητώ συγνώμη, αλλά θα δείτε στην πορεία πόσο σημαντική είναι αυτή η ορμόνη!

Η Γλυκαγόνη λοιπόν είναι το αντίθετο της ινσουλίνης. Η ινσουλίνη (όπως ελπίζω να γνωρίζετε) είναι μια ορμόνη αποθήκευσης, ενώ η γλυκαγόνη είναι μια ορμόνη απελευθέρωσης. 
Η Γλυκαγόνη λοιπόν είναι αυτή η οποία τραβά τα λιπαρά οξέα από τις αποθήκες λίπους με σκοπό την παραγωγή ενέργειας! Με λίγα λόγια η Γλυκαγόνη προάγει την καύση λίπους και όπως η ινσουλίνη εκκρίνεται και αυτή από το πάγκρεας!
Ωραία λοιπόν, άρα αν καταφέρουμε νε ελέγξουμε τη Γλυκαγόνη τότε ελέγχουμε και την καύση λίπους! Πώς όμως θα γίνει αυτό;
Ο τρόπος ελέγχου της γλυκαγόνης είναι ο έλεγχος της ινσουλίνης, ή καλύτερα η καταπίεση της ινσουλίνης, καθότι οι δύο αυτές ορμόνες ανταγωνίζονται και όταν η μία είναι χαμηλά η άλλη είναι ψηλά. Το όλο θέμα όμως γίνεται ακόμη πιο περίπλοκο όταν δούμε ότι και η ινσουλίνη μπορεί να προσφέρει κάποια θετικά στοιχεία στην επιτυχία αυτής της δίαιτας.

*Ινσουλίνη*

Η ινσουλίνη είναι το πιο σημαντικό σημείο κάθε διατροφής. Είτε θέλετε να ανεβάσετε το βάρος σας είτε να το μειώσετε, ο σωστός χειρισμός αυτής της ορμόνης είναι ο καθοριστικότερος παράγοντας για του πόσο γρήγορα θα φτάσετε τους στόχους σας. 



Η ινσουλίνη λοιπόν είναι μια αποθηκευτική ορμόνη, ένας αποθηκευτικός μεταφορέας Βοηθά στην αποθήκευση θρεπτικών συστατικών στα μυικά μας κύτταρα αλλά δυστυχώς αποθηκεύει επίσης και λίπος. Είναι λοιπόν ένα δίκοπο μαχαίρι. Ας δούμε τα θετικά και αρνητικά του σημεία:

*Θετικά της Ινσουλίνης* 

-Μεταφέρει τα αναβολικά θρεπτικά συστατικά όπως υδατάνθρακες, αμινοξέα και κρεατίνη στα μυϊκά μας κύτταρα 
-Καταπιέζει τα επίπεδα της κορτιζόλης (Της ορμόνης που οι bodybuilders μισούν! Να θυμίσουμε ότι η κορτιζόλη είναι υπεύθυνη για την καταστροφή των μυών μας και την επιβράδυνση του μεταβολισμού) 
-Είναι η ορμόνη που είναι υπεύθυνη για τον αναβολισμό και τη ανάπτυξή μας

*Αρνητικά της Ινσουλίνης*

-Μειώνει την ικανότητα καύσης λίπους
-Αποθηκεύει λίπος
-Πολυάριθμες εκκρίσεις ινσουλίνης μπορούν να οδηγήσουν σε αντίσταση στην ινσουλίνη (που θα δούμε παρακάτω)

Μπορεί να σας κούρασα μέχρι εδώ αλλά πλέον φτάνουμε σε δύο πολύ σημαντικά συμπεράσματα:
1. Διατήρηση των επιπέδων της ινσουλίνης σχετικά χαμηλά
2. Χρησιμοποίηση της ινσουλίνης σε ειδικές στιγμές κατά τη διάρκεια της ημέρας για την καταπίεση της κορτιζόλης και την προαγωγή της μυϊκής ανάρρωσης.


*Σχέδιο Δράσης!*

Για να καταφέρουμε τους παραπάνω δύσκολους και σχετικά αντικρουόμενους στόχους θα πρέπει να αναλύσουμε δύο ακόμη έννοιες. Η πρώτη είναι η ευαισθησία στην ινσουλίνης και η δεύτερη η αντίσταση στην ινσουλίνης.  

Μυϊκή Ευαισθησία στην Ινσουλίνη: Όσο μεγαλύτερη είναι η μυϊκή ευαισθησία μας στην ινσουλίνη τόσο το καλύτερο για μας. Λέγοντας το απλά τα μυϊκά μας κύτταρα είναι πιο ευαίσθητα στις επιδράσεις της ινσουλίνης με αποτέλεσμα το σώμα μας να μη χρειάζεται να εκκρίνει μεγάλη ποσότητα μετά τα γεύματα για τη μεταφορά των συστατικών στα κύτταρα.

Μυϊκή Αντίσταση στην ινσουλίνη: Αυτό είναι το ακριβώς αντίθετο. Τα μυϊκά κύτταρα φέρνουν αντίσταση στην επίδραση της ινσουλίνης με αποτέλεσμα το σώμα μας να παράγει μεγαλύτερες ποσότητες ινσουλίνης όταν καταναλώνει τροφή. Όσο μεγαλύτερη η μυϊκή αντίσταση στην ινσουλίνη, τόσο μεγαλύτερες ποσότητες εκκρίνει το σώμα για την αποθήκευση των συστατικών στα μυϊκά κύτταρα.

Αφού λοιπόν έχουμε σα σκοπό να κρατήσουμε τα επίπεδα της ινσουλίνης το δυνατόν χαμηλότερα, πρέπει να επιτύχουμε αυξημένη μυϊκή ευαισθησία στην ινσουλίνη και να την εκμεταλλευτούμε προς όφελός μας. Πώς όμως θα γίνει αυτό; 

*Βήμα Πρώτο:* Έχει αποδειχθεί ότι μια διατροφή που περιέχει ινώδεις υδατάνθρακες μπορεί να αυξήσει τη μυϊκή ευαισθησία στην ινσουλίνη. Για αυτό το λόγο η διατροφή μας θα περιέχει τροφές όπως βρώμη και πράσινα λαχανικά. Ο λόγος είναι ότι το σώμα μας δεν παράγει μεγάλες ποσότητες ινσουλίνης με αυτούς τους υδατάνθρακες βραδείας καύσης. 
Θυμηθείτε: όσο λιγότερες ίνες έχει μια τροφή και όσο περισσότερο επεξεργασμένη είναι, τόσο πιθανότερα είναι υα αυξημένα επίπεδα ινσουλίνης που θα προκαλέσει λόγω της ταχύτερης χώνευσης. Αν λοιπόν τρώτε συνέχεια επεξεργασμένες τροφές τα μυϊκά κύτταρα θα αυξάνουν την αντίστασή τους στην επίδραση της ινσουλίνης. Αντίθετα να τρώτε μη-επεξεργασμένες τροφές τα μυϊκά κύτταρα θα γίνονται όλο και πιο ευαίσθητα στην ινσουλίνη και αυτό ακριβώς θέλουμε.

*Βήμα Δεύτερο:*  Τα ωμέγα 3 λιπαρά οξέα αυξάνουν τν ευαισθησία στην ινσουλίνη. Έτσι πρέπει να συμπεριληφθούν στη διατροφή μας. Αυτά μπορούμε να τα πάρουμε από λινέλαιο, ελαιόλαδο,  και ψάρια όπως ο σολομός.

*Βήμα Τρίτο:*  Ένας άλλος παράγοντας που εμπλέκεται στην εκμετάλλευση της ινσουλίνης είναι η κατανόηση του πότε τα μυϊκά κύτταρα είναι περισσότερο ευαίσθητα στην επίδρασή της και πότε όχι. Η απάντηση είναι ότι στο πρώτο μισό της ημέρας και αμέσως μετά την προπόνηση τείνουν να έχουν αυξημένη ευαισθησία, σε αντίθεση με το δεύτερο μισό της ημέρας. Έτσι θα εκμεταλλευτούμε τις περιόδους στις οποίες οι μυς μας είναι περισσότερο ευαίσθητοι στην ινσουλίνη και να προσέξουμε όταν φέρουν αντίσταση σε αυτή. Με αυτόν τον τρόπο θα κερδίσουμε την αντι-καταβολική δράση (διατήρηση των μυών μας), ενώ ταυτόχρονα θα έχουμε τα επίπεδα της ινσουλίνης χαμηλά καθʼ όλη τη διάρκεια της ημέρας.

Με άλλα λόγια, στο πρωινό και τα πρώτα γεύματα της ημέρας θα έχουμε περισσότερους αμυλώδης υδατάνθρακες καθώς η ευαισθησία στην ινσουλίνη είναι ψηλότερη και το σώμα δε χρειάζεται να εκκρίνει μεγάλες ποσότητες. Προσοχή μιλάμε για αμυλώδης υδατάνθρακες βραδείας καύσης. Κατά τη μεταπροπονητική διατροφή θα καταναλώσουμε επίσης μικρή ποσότητα απλών υδατανθράκων, τόσους ώστε να καταπιέσουμε την κορτιζόλη. Η υπόλοιπη ημέρα θα είναι απαραίτητα ελλιπή σε υδατάνθρακες, με εξαίρεση ενός γεύματος που θα περιέχει υδατάνθρακες από πράσινα λαχανικά που καίγονται πάρα πολύ αργά από το σώμα μας.

*Βήμα Τέταρτο:* Είναι σημαντικό να καταναλώνετε συμπλήρωμα μετάλλου χρωμίου κάθε μέρα. Είναι αποδεδειγμένο ότι το χρώμιο αυξάνει την ευαισθησία στην ινσουλίνη ενώ έλλειψη χρωμίου κάνει το αντίθετο. Δεν υπάρχει ΗΣΠ (Ημερησία Συνιστώμενη Ποσότητα) για το χρώμιο αλλά οι περισσότεροι ειδικοί συμφωνούν ότι χρειάζεστε τουλάχιστον 200 mcg/μέρα. 

*Περίληψη σχεδίου*

Ο στόχος μας είναι να αυξήσουμε τη μυϊκή ευαισθησία στην ινσουλίνη ώστε το σώμα μας να μη χρειάζεται να εκκρίνει μεγάλες ποσότητες όταν καταναλώνει υδατάνθρακες. Έτσι θα αυξήσουμε την αναβολική δράση των τροφών που καταναλώνουμε, ενώ θα διατηρήσουμε τα επίπεδα της ινσουλίνης χαμηλά και της γλυκαγόνης ψηλά! 
Ακόμη θα αυξήσουμε τα επίπεδα της γλυκαγόνης, αποκλείοντας τους υδατάνθρακες από τα 3 εκ των 6 γευμάτων μας. Αυτός ο αποκλεισμός των υδατανθράκων θα έχει ως αποτέλεσμα τα μειωμένα επίπεδα ινσουλίνης και αυξημένα γλυκαγόνης. Παράλληλα θα καταναλώνουμε ωμέγα 3 λιπαρά οξέα και χρώμιο, στοιχεία που έχουν αποδειχθεί ωφέλιμα για τους στόχους μας.

*Ισορροπία διατροφικών στοιχείων, ιχνοστοιχείων και γρήγορος μεταβολισμός*

Δεν θα επιτύχετε ποτέ το στόχο της στεγνής γράμμωσης αν το σώμα σας δεν λαμβάνει την απαραίτητη και ισορροπημένη ποσότητα μακρο- και μικρο- συστατικών (σαν μακροσυστατικά ορίζουμε τα διατροφικά στοιχεία πρωτεΐνη, υδατάνθρακες, λίπος και νερό, ενώ μικροσυστατικά ή ιχνοστοιχεία, τις βιταμίνες και τα μέταλλα). Αυτό πρέπει να το βάλετε καλά στο μυαλό σας καθώς διαφορετικά δε θα κερδίσετε τίποτε από το παρόν άρθρο… Με άλλα λόγια αν προσπαθήσετε να πιέσετε το σώμα σας σε μία δίαιτα αποκλείοντας ένα ή περισσότερα συστατικά (π.χ. δίαιτες μηδενικών υδατανθράκων ή μηδενικού λίπους) θα φτάσετε σε ένα όριο-plateau από το οποίο δεν πρόκειται να ξεκολλήσετε. 



Σκοπός μας λοιπόν είναι να συμπεριλάβουμε στη δίαιτα όλα τα διατροφικά συστατικά και να αναγκάσουμε το σώμα μας να τρέξει με τους μέγιστους ρυθμούς που θα έχουν σαν αποτέλεσμα ταχύτερο μεταβολισμό.

Ας δούμε λοιπόν αναλυτικά τα διατροφικά στοιχεία:

*Μακροσυστατικά - Διατροφικά θρεπτικά στοιχεία* 

Πρωτεΐνες - Η δίαιτά μας θα περιέχει μεγάλη ποσότητα πρωτεϊνών. Κάθε γεύμα μας θα περιέχει αυτό το πολύτιμο συστατικό. Πολλοί κάνουν το λάθος να χαμηλώνουν τη λήψη πρωτεΐνης όταν κάνουν γράμμωση. Νομίζω ότι αυτό είναι ένα από τα μεγαλύτερα λάθη που μπορείτε να κάνετε. Χωρίς την επαρκή ποσότητα πρωτεΐνης θα χάσετε μυϊκή μάζα καταστρέφοντας την προσπάθεια της καύσης λίπους. Πρέπει να σημειώσουμε ότι υψηλή ποσότητα πρωτεΐνης στη διατροφή μας βοηθά στην απελευθέρωση γλυκαγόνης, καθώς το σώμα μας εκκρίνει περισσότερη γλυκαγόνη μετά από ένα γεύμα πλούσιο σε πρωτεΐνη.

Λίπη - Θα δώσουμε μεγάλη προσοχή και σημασία στη λήψη απαραίτητων λιπαρών οξέων, τόσο από πηγές ωμέγα 3 αλλά και ωμέγα 6. 

Υδατάνθρακες – Όλοι οι υδατάνθρακές σας θα προέρχονται από ινώδης – μη επεξεργασμένες πηγές. Δε θα επιτρέπονται καθόλου απλοί υδατάνθρακες παρά μόνο στο μεταπροπονητικό ρόφημα. Ο ρόλος του είναι τόσο στην απορρόφηση των πρωτεϊνών, τη διατήρηση των επιπέδων ενέργειας στο γυμναστήριο αλλά και στην έκκριση ινσουλίνης μετά την προπόνηση. Θυμηθείτε ότι μετά την προπόνηση το σώμα μας εκκρίνει μεγάλες ποσότητες κορτιζόλης πέρα από τη μυϊκή καταστροφή, έχει αποδειχθεί ότι υποβιβάζει τις ορμόνες του θυρεοειδούς, με αποτέλεσμα να επιβραδύνεται ο μεταβολισμός μας.

*Μικροσυστατικά - Ιχνοστοιχεία*

Ένα από τα λάθη που γίνονται συχνά στις δίαιτες είναι η παράβλεψη στην πρόσληψη βιταμινών και μετάλλων. Είναι απαραίτητη η λήψη πολυβιταμίνης και μετάλλων κάθε μέρα χωρίς εξαίρεση! Και επιπλέον προτείνεται λήψη βιταμίνης C σε ποσότητα 3 γραμμαρίων / μέρα και η λήψη χρωμίου. 

*Συμπληρώματα:* Εκτός των παραπάνω συμπληρώματα που μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν στη διάρκεια της γράμμωσης είναι φυσικά πρωτεΐνη ορού γάλακτος, αμινοξέα, λιποδιαλύτες, πολυβιταμίνη και λιπαρά οξέα. Αν και τα συμπληρώματα πρωτεΐνης περιέχουν γλουταμίνη, επιπλέον λήψη γλουταμίνης (ή προτιμότερα πεπτιδίων γλοθταμίνης) θα βοηθήσει στην ανάρρωση, στα πρηξίματα και στη διατήρηση της μυϊκής μάζας εφόσον όμως χρησιμοποιείται σε μεγάλες ποσότητες ημερησίως (20γρ και πάνω). 




*Κρεατίνη και γράμμωση*

Η κρεατίνη έχει θέση στη δίαιτα της γράμμωσης προωθώντας την ενέργεια και τα πρηξίματά μας στην προπόνηση. Ωστόσο, συνήθως, η λήψη της θα πρέπει να περιοριστεί σε 5γρ ημερησίως. Η τάση της κρεατίνης να κρατά νερά στο σώμα είναι και στην περίπτωση μας επιθυμητή, καθώς κρατά τους μυς μας «γεμάτους» δίνοντας τους μια πιο πλήρη εικόνα. Ωστόσο πολλοί επιλέγουν να την αφαιρέσουν στα τελευταία στάδια της δίαιτας, θυσιάζοντας το πρήξιμο για μια ακόμη στεγνότερη εικόνα. Η προσωπική μου άποψη είναι ότι αν η διατροφή σας είναι όπως προτείνει αυτό το άρθρο, τα νερά που θα κρατά η κρεατίνη θα είναι όλα ενδομυϊκά και δε θα χρειαστεί να την αφαιρέσετε σε κανένα στάδιο (δε μιλάμε για αγωνιστικές δίαιτες). Ωστόσο κάθε σώμα είναι διαφορετικό, άρα ίσως πρέπει να πειραματιστείτε με τη λήψη της.

*Αποτελέσματα*

Αν λοιπόν λάβετε σοβαρά υπόψη τα παραπάνω σχετικά με τη λήψη μακρο- και μικρο- συστατικών και τα συμπεριλάβετε στη διατροφή σας θα πετύχετε τα παρακάτω:
1.  Υψηλότερο μεταβολισμό κατά τη διάρκεια της δίαιτας
2.  Καλύτερα πρηξίματα στο γυμναστήριο
3.  Θα διατηρήσετε το μέγιστο δυνατό ποσοστό της μυικής σας μάζας 
4.  Οι μυς σας θα αναρρώνουν πιο γρήγορα
5.  Θα νιώθετε πιο φρέσκοι και λιγότερο κουρασμένοι

*Πώς να προσδιορίσετε τις θερμιδικές σας ανάγκες*

Ένα σύνηθες φαινόμενο είναι το «μοίρασμα» μιας δίαιτας σε φωτοτυπίες! Πόσες φορές δεν έχετε δει δημοσιευμένες δίαιτες σε περιοδικά οι οποίες απευθύνονται σε όλους! Εγώ πάντως δε κατάλαβα ποτέ πως γίνεται αυτό… Μάλλον είναι οι «δίαιτες για όλους» τις οποίες δεν έχω ανακαλύψει ακόμα. 
Πρέπει να καταλάβετε ότι οι θερμιδικές σας ανάγκες είναι διαφορετικές από τις δικές μου, ή του διπλανού σας ή του φίλου σας. Στο σημείο αυτό μπαίνουν τα προσωπικά στοιχεία του καθενός τα οποία πρέπει να λάβουμε υπόψη στον ακριβή υπολογισμό των θερμίδων μας.



Για να προλάβω κάποιους που ίσως έχουν διαβάσει τελευταίες έρευνες σχετικά με την προσαρμοστικότητα του οργανισμού και του μεταβολισμού στη θερμιδική λήψη θέλω να τονίσω ότι μπορεί 100 ή και 200 θερμίδες πάνω ή κάτω να μην κάνουν άμεσα τη διαφορά αλλά αποτελούν κάποιον οδηγό και σε αυτόν τον οδηγό θα πατήσουμε για να ξεκινήσουμε, αλλά και για να κάνουμε όλες τις απαραίτητες αυξομειώσεις κατά τη διάρκεια της δίαιτάς μας.

*Μέσος όρος*

Αυτός ο τρόπος είναι πολύ απλός και αποτελεσματικός, ωστόσο απευθύνεται στους αθλητές που έχουν ήδη ένα συγκεκριμένο πρόγραμμα διατροφής και δεν κάνουν μεγάλες αυξομειώσεις από μέρα σε μέρα. Μετρώντας λοιπόν τις θερμίδες που καταναλώνετε σε διάστημα 3 με 5 ημερών μπορείτε να πάρετε το μέσο όρο και να προσδιορίσετε περίπου που βρίσκεται ο αριθμός θερμίδων που χρειάζεστε για συντήρηση (εφόσον δεν είχατε κάποια αυξομείωση του βάρους σε αυτές τις ημέρες). Είναι πολύ σημαντικό να βρείτε την θερμιδική περιοχή που συντηρεί το βάρος σας. Οι περισσότεροι bodybuilders γνωρίζουν ήδη πόσες θερμίδες χρειάζονται για συντήρηση. 
Έτσι αν σήμερα καταναλώσετε 3500 θερμίδες, αύριο 3300 και μεθαύριο 3400 και διατηρήσετε το βάρος σας, αυτό σημαίνει ότι ο μέσος όρος 3400 είναι ο αριθμός θερμίδων (ή πιο σωστά μέσα στην περιοχή θερμίδων) για τη συντήρηση του σωματικούς σας βάρους.
Ο αριθμός αυτός είναι σημαντικός για τον καθένα καθώς με βάση αυτόν θα πρέπει να μειώσετε θερμίδες από τη καθημερινή σας δίαιτα.

*Άλλοι τρόποι προσδιορισμού θερμίδων*

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι υπάρχουν και άλλοι μέθοδοι προσδιορισμού των θερμιδικών αναγκών. Όπως έγραψα, είναι προτιμότερο να γνωρίζουμε εμπειρικά τον αριθμό θερμίδων που χρειαζόμαστε για συντήρηση, αλλά επειδή αυτό δεν είναι το απλούστερο πράγμα στον κόσμο, υπάρχουν κάποιες μαθηματικές φόρμουλες που μας βοηθούν σε αυτό. Παρακάτω θα δούμε τις 3 δημοφιλέστερες.

*1η μέθοδος:* Η πρώτη και πολύ χοντρική μέθοδος για τον προσδιορισμό των θερμίδων συντήρησης είναι απλά ο πολλαπλασιασμός του βάρους σας σε κιλά με τους ακόλουθους αριθμούς:
26-31 για σώματα με αργό μεταβολισμό
32-34 για μέτριο μεταβολισμό
35-39 αν έχετε γρήγορο μεταβολισμό 

Για παράδειγμα αν είστε 90 κιλά και έχετε μέτριο μεταβολισμό, χρειάζεστε περίπου 90x33=2970, δηλαδή περίπου 3000 θερμίδες ημερησίως για τη συντήρησή σας. 
Η παραπάνω μέθοδος είναι απλά για να μας δώσει μια αίσθηση για τις θερμιδικές μας ανάγκες καθώς δε λαμβάνει υπόψη άλλους σημαντικούς παράγοντες. 

*2η μέθοδος:* Αυτή η μέθοδος υπολογίζει τον βασικό μεταβολικό ρυθμό BMR (Basal Metabolic Rate) στηριζόμενη στο ύψος, βάρος και την ηλικία σας. Να θυμάστε ότι καταναλώνετε θερμίδες-ενέργεια ανεξάρτητα του τι κάνετε, ακόμη και όταν κοιμάστε. 
Με λίγα λόγια λοιπόν ο BMR είναι ο αριθμός θερμίδων που θα καταναλώνατε αν καθόσασταν όλη μέρα στο κρεβάτι!

*Γυναίκες:* 661 + (9.636 x βάρος σε κιλά) + (1.7 x ύψος σε εκατοστά) - (4.7 x ηλικία) = BMR

*Άνδρες:* 67 + (13.728 x βάρος σε κιλά) + (5.0 x ύψος σε εκατοστά) - (6.9 x ηλικία)= BMR

Για παράδειγμα, ένας άνδρας 22 ετών βάρους 90 κιλών με ύψος  1.78 μ έχει τον παρακάτω 
BMR:
67 + (13.728 x 90) + (5.0 x 178) - (6.9 x 22) = 2040

Έπειτα υπολογίζουμε το επίπεδο δραστηριότητάς μας από τις παρακάτω τιμές και το πολλαπλασιάζουμε με τον BMR.

1.2-1.3 = Πολύ ελαφριά καθημερινή δραστηριότητα
1.5 Μέσο επίπεδο δραστηριότητα 
1.6-1.7 Βαριά  δραστηριότητα
1.8-2.1 Πολύ έντονη καθημερινή δραστηριότητα  

Για τους περισσότερους ανθρώπους που γυμνάζονται με βάρη, κάνουν μια δουλειά γραφείου με λογικές μετακινήσεις μέσα στην ημέρα συνήθως ο πολλαπλασιαστής παίρνει τιμές 1.5-1.6. Άρα λοιπόν ο παραπάνω 22χρονος χρειάζεται περίπου 2040x1.5=3060 θερμίδες συντήρησης.  

*3η Μέθοδος:*  Αυτή ή μέθοδος βασίζεται στη άπαχη μάζα σας (lean body mass) και το επίπεδο δραστηριότητάς σας. Για τον προσδιορισμό της άπαχης μάζας είναι απαραίτητη η μέτρηση του ποσοστού λίπους σας, κάτι το οποίο μπορείτε να κάνετε με διάφορες μεθόδους λιπομέτρησης. 



Ο τρόπος προσδιορισμού της άπαχης μάζας λοιπόν είναι ο εξής:

1.  Μέτρηση του σωματικού σας λίπους. Ας πούμε για παράδειγμα ότι είστε 90 κιλά με 15% λίπος.  
2.  Υπολογισμός της άπαχης μάζας. Στο παραπάνω παράδειγμα έχουμε: 90 x 15% = 13.5 κιλά λίπος. Τώρα το αφαιρούμε από το συνολικό βάρος και έχουμε: 90 – 13.5 = 76.5 κιλά άπαχης μάζας
4.  Το επόμενο βήμα είναι ο υπολογισμός του μεταβολισμού σας σε κατάσταση ηρεμίας ή βασικός μεταβολικός ρυθμός (ΒΜR) όπως τον ορίσαμε πιο πάνω. Αυτός δίνεται από τον παρακάτω τύπο: 500 + (22 x άπαχη μάζα) . Στο παράδειγμά μας, 500 + 22 x 76.5 = 2183 θερμίδες BMR.  

Με τον ίδιο ακριβώς τρόπο πολλαπλασιάσουμε με το συντελεστή δραστηριότητας.  
1.2-1.3 = Πολύ ελαφριά καθημερινή δραστηριότητα
1.5 Μέσο επίπεδο δραστηριότητα 
1.6-1.7 Βαριά  δραστηριότητα
1.8-2.1 Πολύ έντονη καθημερινή δραστηριότητα  

Στο παράδειγμα λοιπόν, αν επιλέξουμε το συντελεστή 1.5 για μέσο επίπεδο δραστηριότητας έχουμε 2183x1.5=3274 θερμίδες συντήρησης.

Αυτές είναι 3 από τις πιο συνηθισμένες φόρμουλες προσδιορισμού των θερμίδων συντήρησης. Επαναλαμβάνω ότι προτιμότερη μέθοδος είναι αυτή του μέσου όρου, αλλά για όσους δυσκολεύονται με αυτή, οι φόρμουλες είναι μια καλή βάση για να κάνουν τους υπολογισμούς τους.


*Θερμίδες που θα καταναλώνονται στη δίαιτα* 

Εδώ τα πράγματα γίνονται λίγο περίπλοκα. 
Ξεκινούμε από το προφανές. Εφόσον προσδιορίσαμε τις θερμίδες συντήρησης μας, για να χάσουμε βάρος-λίπος, θα πρέπει να καταναλώνουμε αριθμό θερμίδων μικρότερο από αυτόν που υπολογίσαμε! Το θέμα είναι πώς και πόσο πρέπει να μειώσουμε τις θερμίδες.

Οι περισσότεροι από εμάς κάνουμε το λάθος να μειώνουμε τις θερμίδες μας απότομα και κατά μεγάλο αριθμό. 
Πρέπει να τονίσουμε ότι μια αποτελεσματική και υγιεινή δίαιτα απαιτεί τουλάχιστον μία διάρκεια 3ών μηνών. Σε αυτό το διάστημα ο μεταβολισμός μας μπορεί να προσαρμοστεί εύκολα και να έχουμε απώλεια λίπους και όχι μυϊκής μάζας. 
Η μείωση, λοιπόν, των θερμίδων σε ένα διάστημα 13ών εβδομάδων μπορεί να γίνει ως εξής:

*Εβδομάδες 1-3* Μείωση κατά 250 θερμίδες.  Αν οι θερμίδες συντήρησης σας είναι 3000, για τις 3 πρώτες εβδομάδες θα καταναλώνεται 2750 θερμίδες ανά μέρα.
Στις 3 αυτές εβδομάδες, λόγω και της απώλειας υγρών (τα λεγόμενα «πρώτα κιλά») ενδέχεται να παρατηρήσουμε σχετικά αυξημένη απώλεια βάρους.

_Παρακολουθήστε τη ζυγαριά κάθε εβδομάδα! Αν συνεχίζετε να χάνετε βάρος δε χρειάζεται περεταίρω μείωση θερμίδων!_

*Εβδομάδες 4-6* Μείωση κατά 250 θερμίδες. Στο παράδειγμά μας, από τις 2750 πάμε στις 2500.

*Εβδομάδα 7* Αύξηση θερμίδων με σκοπό την επιτάχυνση του μεταβολισμού. Στο παράδειγμά μας περίπου 2800-2900

*Εβδομάδες 8-10* Μείωση θερμίδων στα προηγούμενα όρια. Στο παράδειγμα 2500

*Εβδομάδες 11-13*  Μείωση κατά 250 θερμίδες. Στο παράδειγμα 2250

Αυτό είναι το τέλος της δίαιτας. Όταν φτάσετε εδώ, μπορείτε να επαναλάβετε την αύξηση της εβδομάδας 7 και να συνεχίσετε με τον ίδιο τρόπο στη συνέχεια.

Παρατηρείτε ότι οι θερμίδες μας μειώνονται σταδιακά σε όλη τη διάρκεια της δίαιτας. Αυτό συμβαίνει ώστε το σώμα μας να μη προσαρμοστεί στη δίαιτα. Η παραπάνω σταδιακή μείωση είναι ένας προτεινόμενος οδηγός και όχι μονόδρομος. Επαναλαμβάνω, ότι αν παρακολουθείτε το σώμα σας να χάνει σημαντικό βάρος κάθε εβδομάδα, δεν πρέπει να μειώσετε περεταίρω τις θερμίδες σας, αλλά περιμένετε μέχρι να διαπιστώσετε το σώμα σας να μη χάνει βάρος σε μία εβδομάδα.



Η παραπάνω στρατηγική έχει σα δυνατό σημείο τη βέλτιστη καύση λίπους και διατήρηση μυϊκής μάζας, ωστόσο έχει και ένα αδύνατο σημείο, αν μπορούμε να το χαρακτηρίσουμε έτσι. Για αυτούς που το σώμα τους έχει πολλά περιττά κιλά (δε τους ονομάζω αθλητές καθώς ένας αθλητής ποτέ δεν αφήνει το σώμα του να παχύνει), η παραπάνω δίαιτα δε θα «προλάβει» να δουλέψει πάνω τους λόγω της μικρή μείωσης των θερμίδων. Αν λοιπόν ο στόχος σας είναι να χάσετε 15 κιλά τότε είναι αργά... και ο μόνος τρόπος αν και λανθασμένος είναι να καταφύγετε σε μεγάλες μειώσεις θερμίδων που θα έχουν σαν αποτέλεσμα την απώλεια μυϊκού ιστού. Ας προσέχατε και του χρόνου ας σχεδιάσετε καλύτερα τα πλάνα σας...


*Θυρεοειδής και βήματα για τη σωστή λειτουργία του στη δίαιτα*

Με πολύ απλά και γρήγορα λόγια μπορούμε να πούμε ότι ο θυρεοειδής μας παράγει 2 ορμόνες. Την Τ-3 λιγότερο και την Τ-4 περισσότερο. Το σώμα μας μετατρέπει την αδρανή Τ-4 σε Τ-3 η οποία είναι πολύ σημαντική για τον μεταβολισμό μας. 
Δυστυχώς όμως σε περίοδο δίαιτας η μετατροπή της Τ-4 σε Τ-3 μειώνεται, επιβραδύνοντας τον μεταβολισμό μας, ενώ η Τ-4 μετατρέπεται αντίθετα στην RT-3 η οποία μπλοκάρει την δράση της Τ-3. Σε αυτή την αλλαγή των ορμονικών μετατροπών συμβάλλουν τα αυξημένα επίπεδα της κορτιζόλης (έτσι δικαιολογείται και γιατί η κατάθλιψη οδηγεί σε παχυσαρκία, καθώς αυξημένη κορτιζόλη, χαμηλή Τ-3!).

*Τι πρέπει να κάνουμε;*

Τα παραπάνω σημαίνουν ότι δεν πρέπει να καταπονούμε υπερβολικά το σώμα μας καθώς τότε τα επίπεδα της κορτιζόλης αυξάνονται ραγδαία. Θυμηθείτε ότι το σώμα μας καταπονείτε όταν είμαστε σε δίαιτα με μειωμένο αριθμό θερμίδων. Παρακάτω θα δούμε 4 απλά βήματα που μπορούν να βοηθήσουν στην καλύτερη λειτουργία του θυρεοειδούς και κατά συνέπεια στην αποτελεσματικότερη καύση του λίπους.

*1. Κυκλική λήψη θερμίδων*

Η προσέγγιση αυτή αν και έχει μια θεωρητική βάση, στην πράξη δυσκολεύει μερικούς στην εφαρμογή της. Ωστόσο θέλω να την αναφέρω καθώς κάποιοι μπορεί να ωφεληθούν από αυτή. Μέσα στην εβδομάδα θα υπάρχουν μέρες που θα καταναλώνετε περισσότερη τροφή από τις άλλες. Ας πούμε ότι μια συγκεκριμένη εβδομάδα καταναλώνετε 2600 θερμίδες την ημέρα. Να πως μπορείτε να μοιράσετε τις θερμίδες σας στις 7 ημέρες: 

Δευτέρα:  2500 θερμίδες
Τρίτη: 2900 
Τετάρτη: 2700 
Πέμπτη:  2300 
Παρασκευή: 2800 
Σάββατο: 2400
Κυριακή: 2600

Το μέσο όρο των ημερών είναι στον επιθυμητό αριθμό των 2600 θερμίδων. Με αυτή την έξυπνη εναλλαγή στις ημέρες το σώμα σας δεν προσαρμόζεται σε συγκεκριμένο αριθμό θερμίδων καθώς από μέρα σε μέρα ξαφνιάζεται καθώς τροφοδοτείται διαφορετικά.

*2. Θερμιδική αύξηση της 7ης εβδομάδας*

Κατά την 7η εβδομάδα το σώμα σας θα αρχίσει να προσαρμόζεται στο πλάνο της δίαιτας. Μια τακτική που μπορεί να ακολουθηθεί σε αυτό το σημείο είναι να μειώσουμε την ένταση στην προπόνησή μας για αυτή την εβδομάδα και να αυξήσουμε ελαφρά τις θερμίδες μας. Συνήθως μια αύξηση της τάξης των 300 θερμίδων είναι επιτρεπτή. Τα αποτελέσματα αυτής της διατροφικής αλλαγής στη λειτουργία του θυρεοειδούς είναι ευεργετικότατα, και συντελούν τα μέγιστα στην επιτυχημένη συνέχεια της δίαιτας για τις επόμενες 6 εβδομάδες.

*3. Ενίσχυση του ανοσοποιητικού συστήματος*

Κατά τη διάρκεια δίαιτας η αποτελεσματικότητα του ανοσοποιητικού μας συστήματος είναι μειωμένη. Ακόμη και με ένα ελαφρύ κρύωμα, η κορτιζόλη θα κάνει πάρτι στο σώμα σας! Για αυτό πρέπει να προσέξουμε και αυτό το σημείο. Αυτό σημαίνει τα παρακάτω:
- 3 γραμ βιταμίνης C ανά μέρα, ενώ τις μέρες που νιώθετε αδιαθεσία αυξήστε σε 6-9 γραμ
- Υψηλή λήψη πρωτεΐνης που ενισχύει το ανοσοποιητικό σύστημα 
- Προτείνεται επιπλέον λήψη γλουταμίνης 10 -20 γραμ ανά μέρα το λιγότερο.
- Τουλάχιστον 8 ώρες ύπνου. Πρωινό ξύπνημα χωρίς ξενύχτια!

*4. Μεταπροπονητικό ρόφημα και πρωινό*

Η κορτιζόλη είναι σε μεγαλύτερα επίπεδα το πρωί που ξυπνάμε και λόγω της μη κατανάλωσης τροφής όλο το βράδυ. Ακόμη είναι στο ψηλότερο σημείο της μετά την προπόνηση με βάρη για τους γνωστούς λόγους. Έτσι αυτά τα δύο γεύματα πρέπει να προσεχθούν περισσότερο. Θα το δούμε αυτό και στο διατροφικό παράδειγμα παρακάτω. 

Με λίγα λόγια κάθε δίαιτα λιμοκτονίας πρέπει να αποφεύγεται. Πρέπει η δίαιτα να δουλεύει υπέρ του σώματός μας και των λειτουργιών του και όχι κατά, ενώ η συχνότητα γευμάτων και οι θρεπτικά πλούσιες τροφές είναι αποτελεσματικοί τρόποι στην αντιμετώπιση της καταπόνησής μας.

*Τροφές που επιτρέπονται στη δίαιτα*

Δεν πρόκειται να κάνω μια μεγάλη λίστα με τροφές. Σκοπός μου είναι να σας δώσω μια ιδέα για το είδος των τροφών που επιθυμούμε. Από εκεί και πέρα εσείς θα επιλέγετε κάθε φορά από τις παρακάτω κατηγορίες τροφίμων.




*Αμυλώδης Υδατάνθρακες*

Στον τομέα των υδατανθράκων, πρέπει να αποφεύγεται οτιδήποτε δεν περιέχει φυτικές ίνες και είναι επεξεργασμένο. Επιλέξετε τροφές όπως βρώμη και γλυκοπατάτα. Αν θέλετε ψωμί, αυτό θα πρέπει να είναι ολικής αλέσεως. Ακόμη θα πρέπει να προτιμάτε το αναποφλοίωτο (καφέ) ρύζι. Φρούτα και ζυμαρικά δεν επιτρέπονται σε αυτή τη δίαιτα

*Πράσινα λαχανικά*

Στην κατηγορία αυτή μπορείτε να έχετε τα πάντα! Μπρόκολο, αγγούρι, σπαράγγια, λάχανο, μαρούλι, κολοκυθάκια, σπανάκι κτλ… 

*Λίπη*

Ένα μεγάλο ΟΧΙ στα κορεσμένα λίπη και ένα ΝΑΙ στα ακόρεστα που περιέχουν ωμέγα 3 και 6 λιπαρά οξέα. Στη δίαιτά μας έχει θέση τόσο το ελαιόλαδο όσο και το λινέλαιο. 

*Παραδείγματα Γευμάτων και Οδηγίες*

Θα καταναλώνετε 6 γεύματα την ημέρα. Ο μεγάλος αριθμός γευμάτων θα σας βοηθήσει να διατηρήσετε τα επίπεδα ενέργειάς σας, θα αυξήσει την απορρόφηση των θρεπτικών συστατικών και ακόμη θα προάγει τη θερμογένεση. Θυμηθείτε ότι κάθε φορά που τρώτε η θερμοκρασία σας αυξάνετε λόγω της διαδικασίας χώνευσης. Όταν η θερμοκρασία σας αυξάνεται καταναλώνετε θερμίδες με πολύ μεγαλύτερους ρυθμούς. 
Για αυτούς του λόγους οι δίαιτες των τριών γευμάτων είναι λανθασμένες καθώς πραγματικά φρενάρουν το μεταβολισμό σας

Σημαντική σημείωση: Το πρώτο γεύμα σας θα πρέπει να καταναλώνετε αμέσως μετά το ξύπνημα και τα υπόλοιπα σε διαστήματα 2-3 ωρών. (εξαίρεση αποτελούν οι δίαιτες αθλητών που περιέχουν πρωινή αεροβική άσκηση, αλλά και εκεί θα πρέπει να χρησιμοποιούνται συμπληρώματα πρωτεΐνης ή αμινοξέων).

*Κατανάλωση νερού:*  Θα πρέπει να καταναλώνετε ένα με δύο ποτήρια νερό με ή μετά από κάθε γεύμα ώστε να διατηρείτε τον οργανισμό σας ενυδατωμένο και να λειτουργεί το δυνατόν αποτελεσματικότερα. Προσοχή… δε χρειάζεται να διψάσετε για να πιείτε νερό… αν διψάσετε σημαίνει ότι ήδη έχετε αργήσει…

_Γεύμα Πρώτο (Πρωινό)_

Περιέχει πρωτεΐνη και σύνθετους υδατάνθρακες. Ο σκοπός εδώ είναι να προκαλέσουμε μια μικρή έκκριση ινσουλίνης αλλά σε καμία περίπτωση να μη το παρακάνουμε. Έτσι θα καταπιέσουμε την κορτιζόλη και θα φέρουμε αμινοξέα στα μυϊκά κύτταρα για τη συντήρηση και ανάρρωσή τους.  
Προτεινόμενα συμπληρώματα: 1 γραμ βιταμίνης C, πολυβιταμίνη και μέταλλα αλλά και προαιρετική λήψη αμινοξέων ή γλουταμίνης.

Το δεύτερο γεύμα είναι αυτό που θα καταναλώνετε μετά την προπόνηση. Είναι διαφορετικό τις μέρες που κάνετε βάρη+αεροβική από τις ημέρες που κάνετε μόνο αεροβική. Κοιτάξτε προσεχτικά παρακάτω…

_Γεύμα Δεύτερο_

*Μέρα Προπόνησης με Βάρη:* Βλέπε άρθρο μεταπροπονητικής διατροφής, οι υδατάνθρακες που περιέχει θα πρέπει να είναι μειωμένοι όπως ακριβώς προτείνεται στο άρθρο.

*Μέρα Αεροβικής προπόνησης:*  Σε αυτές τις ημέρες μετά την προπόνηση θα ακολουθεί κανονικό γεύμα με αμυλώδης υδατάνθρακες και όχι απλούς. Η επιθυμητή έκκριση ινσουλίνης είναι πολύ μικρή, απλά για να μειώσει τα επίπεδα της κορτιζόλης. Έτσι μπορείτε να έχετε μια ψητή ή βραστή (γλυκο)πατάτα συνδυάζοντάς την με στήθος κοτόπουλο. 

*Μέρα γυμναστηριακού ρεπό:* Αυτό το γεύμα σας θα είναι ακριβώς το ίδιο με το τρίτο γεύμα, μόνο που θα μειώσετε τους υδατάνθρακες σας στους μισούς και θα διπλασιάσετε τα πράσινα λαχανικά.  

_Γεύμα Τρίτο_

Σύνθετοι υδατάνθρακες με πρωτεΐνη. Μικρή έκκριση ινσουλίνης και πρωτεΐνη για τη τροφοδοσία των μυών μας.
Προτεινόμενα συμπληρώματα: 1 γραμ βιταμίνης C, αμινοξέα ή/και γλουταμίνη 
Μέχρι εδώ από ότι είδαμε και όπως είχαμε πει όλα τα γεύματά μας (τρία στον αριθμό) περιείχαν αμυλώδης υδατάνθρακες… καιρός να τους ξεφορτωθούμε!

_Γεύμα Τέταρτο_
Λιπαρά οξέα συνδυασμένα με πρωτεΐνη και πράσινα λαχανικά. Σε αυτό το σημείο, δίνουμε στον οργανισμό μας τα απαραίτητα λιπαρά οξέα ωμέγα 3 και ωμέγα 6, μικρή ποσότητα ενέργειας από λίπος ενώ κρατάμε την ινσουλίνη χαμηλά. Τα λαχανικά ενισχύουν το ανοσοποιητικό μας σύστημα, βοηθούν στην απορρόφηση των διατροφικών στοιχείων και καθυστερούν την χώνευση. Φυσικά η πρωτεΐνη δε λείπει καθώς θέλουμε κάθε στιγμή της ημέρας μεγάλη συγκέντρωση αμινοξέων στο αίμα μας. 



_Γεύμα Πέμπτο_

Παρόμοια με το τέταρτο γεύμα θα περιέχονται και εδώ πρωτεΐνη, λιπαρά οξέα και πράσινα λαχανικά. Όσο προχωρούμε προς τις βραδινές ώρες η μυϊκή ευαισθησία στην ινσουλίνη αυξάνεται για αυτό το λόγο αποφεύγουμε πλέον τους αμυλώδους υδατάνθρακες. 

_Γεύμα Έκτο_

Απαραίτητα λιπαρά οξέα συνδυασμένα με πρωτείνη. Σε αυτό το γεεύμα που είναι και το τελευταίο της ημέρας απλά τροφοδωτούμε τον οργανισμό μας με πρωτείνη και μικρή ποσότητα ενέργειας από λίπος  
Προτεινόμενα συμπληρώματα: αμινοξέα ή/και γλουταμίνη, συμπλήρωμα λιπαρών οξέων αν δεν τα έχουμε καλύψει από τη διατροφή μας. 

*Παράδειγμα λήψης θερμίδων*

Ιδανικά η λήψη θερμίδων σας μέσα στην ημέρα δεν θα πρέπει να είναι σταθερή. Τα πρώτα σας γεύματα θα πρέπει να περιέχουν μεγαλύτερο αριθμό θερμίδων καθώς και το ρόφημα μετά την προπόνηση. 
Για παράδειγμα μια διατροφή 2500 θερμίδων τη μέρα θα πρέπει να μοιράζεται περίπου όπως παρακάτω:  
γεύμα  1 = 500 θερμίδες 

γεύμα  2 = 500 θερμίδες πριν την προπόνηση

γεύμα  3 = 500 θερμίδες μετά την προπόνηση

γεύμα  4 = 400 θερμίδες

γεύμα  5 = 300 θερμίδες

γεύμα 6 = 300 θερμίδες

*Πραγματικό παράδειγμα διατροφικού προγράμματος*

Παρακάτω θα δούμε ένα πραγματικό διατροφικό πρόγραμμα δίαιτας με 2500 θερμίδες ανά μέρα. Το παρακάτω παράδειγμα φυσικά και δεν είναι μονόδρομος. Δεν είναι καν βελτιστοποιημένο. Απλά μας δίνει μια ιδέα για τη δομή των γευμάτων και τη φιλοσοφία της δίαιτας. Κάθε γεύμα συνοδεύεται με μισό λίτρο νερό. 
Η προπόνηση φυσικά μπορεί να πάει σε οποιοδήποτε σημείο της ημέρας μαζί με το μεταπροπονητικό ρόφημα. Γενικά πάντως λόγω των απλών υδατανθράκων είναι προτιμότερο να μην είναι αργά το βράδυ.

*Πρωινό:*
70 γραμ βρώμη
50 γραμ πρωτείνης ορού γάλακτος

Μία ώρα πριν την προπόνηση πίνετε πολύ νερό και μπορείτε να προσθέσετε αμινοξέα λίγη ώρα πριν. 

_Προπόνηση!!!_

*Δεύτερο Γεύμα (Μεταπροπονητικό ρόφημα)*

Ακολουθήστε τις οδηγίες του αντίστοιχου άρθρου! 

*Τρίτο Γεύμα*

Μια βραστή (γλυκο)πατάτα
Πράσινη σαλάτα με μίγμα ελαιόλαδο + λινέλαιο
Βραστό ή ψητό στήθος κοτόπουλο

*Τέταρτο γεύμα*

Ψητός σολομός
Σαλάτα αγγούρι 



*Πέμπτο Γεύμα*

Άπαχο φιλέτο μοσχάρι
Σαλάτα μαρούλι ή βρασμένο σπανάκι με μίγμα ελαιόλαδο + λινέλαιο

*Έκτο Γεύμα*

10 ασπράδια αυγού 
Σαλάτα μπρόκολο με μια κουταλιά της σούπας μίγμα ελαιόλαδο + λινέλαιο
(Οποιοδήποτε από τα 3 τελευταία γεύματα μπορεί να αντικατασταθεί από ρόφημα πρωτεΐνης συνοδευόμενο από τα υπόλοιπα απαραίτητα στοιχεία.)

Το παραπάνω πρόγραμμα διατροφής παρέχει περίπου 2500 θερμίδες και 260 γραμ ποιοτικής πρωτεΐνης, καθώς και απαραίτητα λιπαρά οξέα και σύνθετους υδατάνθρακες τις ώρες που πρέπει.

*Περίληψη*

Σε αυτό το άρθρο είδαμε πολλά πράγματα τα οποία θα προσπαθήσω να συμπτύξω σε αυτή τη τελευταία παράγραφο.

*1.  Αυξημένη ενέργεια στο γυμναστήριο* - Θα επιτύχουμε αυτό αποφεύγοντας φαγητά τα οποία είναι πιο πιθανό να αποθηκευτούν σα γλυκογόνο στο συκώτι, όπως τα φρούτα, και θα επιλέγουμε σύνθετους μη-επεξεργασμένους υδατάνθρακες που αποθηκεύονται στα μυϊκά κύτταρα. 
*2.  Έλεγχος της ινσουλίνης* - Στόχος μας είναι να αυξήσουμε την μυϊκή ευαισθησία στην ινσουλίνη μέσω της άσκησης, των σύνθετων υδατανθράκων και τη σωστή λήψη τους μέσα στην ημέρα. Έτσι καταναλώνουμε τους μη-επεξεργασμένους στα πρώτα μας γεύματα ενώ τους αποφεύγουμε τις βραδινές ώρες όπου και αντικαθιστώνται από λιπαρά οξέα.
*3.  Αυξημένη παραγωγή γλυκαγόνης* - Χαμηλώνοντας τα επίπεδα της ινσουλίνης, τα επίπεδα της γλυκαγόνης αυξάνονται με αποτέλεσμα να καίγεται αποθηκευμένο λίπος και να μην αποθηκεύεται νέο. Η υποθερμιδική δίαιτα, τα χαμηλά επίπεδα ζαχάρου στο αίμα και η υψηλή λήψη πρωτεΐνης θα συμβάλλουν επιπλέον σε αυτό. 
*4.  Επιλογή τροφών πλούσιων σε θρεπτικά στοιχεία* - Επιλέγουμε όλες τις τροφές μας προσεχτικά συμβουλευόμενοι τους διατροφικούς πίνακες. Επιλέγουμε αμυλώδης μη-επεξεργασμένους υδατάνθρακες, πράσινα λαχανικά που είναι γεμάτα ένζυμα, τροφές ποιοτικής πρωτεΐνης και λιπαρά οξέα τόσο για ενέργεια και θερμογένεση, όσο και για την υποστήριξη των ορμονών μας.
*5. Διατήρηση ενός γρήγορου και υγιούς μεταβολισμού* - Στην επιτυχία ενός γρήγορου μεταβολισμού έχουμε σαν όπλα την σταδιακή μείωση των θερμίδων, αντί για απότομες μειώσεις, την κυκλική λήψη θερμίδων, την υποστήριξη του ανοσοποιητικού μας συστήματος, τη μεγάλη συχνότητα γευμάτων και τον έλεγχο της έκκρισης της ινσουλίνης.  
*6.  Προγραμματισμένα γεύματα* - Ο προγραμματισμός των γευμάτων είναι το εργαλείο για να πετύχουμε όλους τους παραπάνω στόχους. Θα τρώτε 6 γεύματα τα 3 των οποίων θα έχουν έλλειψη υδατανθράκων και στη θέση τους θα είναι λιπαρά οξέα. Οι βιταμίνες από τα λαχανικά είναι αλλά και τα συμπληρώματα είναι απαραίτητες όπως και ο αυστηρός υπολογισμός των θερμίδων.



*Επίλογος*

Διαβάστε καλά όλα τα παραπάνω, οπλιστείτε με δύναμη και θέληση και ξεκινήστε μια δίαιτα για να καταφέρετε να δείξετε επιτέλους του μυς που κρύβετε. 
Σε λίγο καιρό οι παραλίες θα γεμίσουν… καλύτερα να είστε έτοιμοι και να μη ντρέπεστε να βγάλετε το μπλουζάκι σας…

Καλή επιτυχία!

_Παναγιώτης 'Muscleboss' Βίτσας
_

----------


## marvin

Καθως σημερα εχω ρεπο ειπα να περασω καποιες ωρες διαβαζοντας αρκετα ενδιαφεροντα αρθρα.Ενα απο αυτα ηταν του Muscleboss

*Διατροφή Γράμμωσης
*
 εχω διαφορες αποριες αλλα η πρωτη ειναι αν αναφερεται σε αγωνιστικους η σε ατομα που θελουν να γραμμωσουν.

Ποσο σωστο ειναι να ακολουθει καποιος αρκετο καιρο πριν το καλοκαιρι και για ποσο καιρο και ποιες οι επιπτωσεις;

Σαν διαιτα σωστο θα ηταν να ακολουθητε απο καποιον αφου εχει κανει καποια σχετικη διαιτα με ολα τα καλουδια μεσα πιο χαλαρη και θελοντας λιγο για το επιθυμητο για αυτον αποτελεσμα ,να ξεκινησει κατι τετοιο;

Ειναι μονοδρομος σαν κανονες η΄ ενας απο τους πολλους δρομους που υπαρχουν για να φτασεις εκει; Φυσικα δεν μιλαω για να κατεβει καποιος σε απαγορευμενο ποσοστο αλλα να εχει μια αξιοπρεπη γραμμωση.

Απο οτι ειδα μεσα σε αλλα που γραφει απαγορευει και τα φρουτα καθως η ενεργεια που προκυπτει απο αυτα αποθυκευεται στο συκωτι για να χρησημοποιηθει αργοτερα ,ενω ουσιαστικα συμφερον μας ειναι να αποθυκευουμε ,λογο λιγων θερμιδων στη διαιτα,ενεργεια στα μυικα κυτταρα.Φυσικα ολη η αναφορα γινεται σε προχωρημενα επιπεδα φανταζομαι αθλουμενου.

Το  θεωρω πολυ ενδιαφερον αρθρο και πολυ εγκυρο/Δεν ξερω αν υπαρχει καποιο αλλο θερντ καθως κοιταξα και δεν το βρηκα  .......ετσι το εβαλα εδω.Βεβαια αν καποιος του βρει θεση..ας το μεταφερει..να ναι καλα :01. Razz: .

----------


## marvin

Εγω συνεχιζω να ρωταω απτοητη.... :01. Smile: 

Οταν η προπονηση γινεται μετα  το απογευμα..προς βραδακι...γινεται αντικατασταση στη σειρα γευματων;Αν καταλαβα 2ο και 3ο αφορουν μετα την προπονηση.
Στην περιπτωση μου καποιες μερες  σηκωνομαι  στις 5 μιση (αρα τα γευματα βγαινουν 6:οο-10:00-14:00-και η πρεπει να παω στις 17:00 γυμν  με μονο μια πρωτεινη ροφημα,η να φαω στις 17:00 και να εχω ενα μεταπροπονητικο με ροφημα και μετα πρωτεινη(κρεας ψαρι ισως) με μονο σαλατα και καλα λιπαρα;
Ειναι ενα κομματι που με μπερδευει καθοτι ξανθια  :01. Mr. Green: !!

----------


## jannous44

αφου εχεις προπ το απογευμα και ξυπνας πρωι μπορεις να το δουλεψεις ετσι

1ο γευμα = πρωτ+λιπαρα
2ο γευμα = πρωτ+σαλατα+λίπαρα
3ο γευμα= πρωτ+υδατ
προπονηση
4ο γευμα= μεταπροπ
5ο γευμα= πρωτ+υδατ
6ο γευμα=πρωτ+σαλατα+λιπαρα

στην ουσια υδατ γυρω απο την προπ που στο παραδειγμα του αρθρου επειδη εχει πρωινη προπ την εχει στο 1ο και στο 3ο γευμα. εσυ θα εχεις υδατ 3ο και 5ο και στα αλλα γευματα σαλατα+λιπαρα :03. Thumb up:

----------


## marvin

> αφου εχεις προπ το απογευμα και ξυπνας πρωι μπορεις να το δουλεψεις ετσι
> 
> 1ο γευμα = πρωτ+λιπαρα
> 2ο γευμα = πρωτ+σαλατα+λίπαρα
> 3ο γευμα= πρωτ+υδατ
> προπονηση
> 4ο γευμα= μεταπροπ
> 5ο γευμα= πρωτ+υδατ
> 6ο γευμα=πρωτ+σαλατα+λιπαρα
> ...


Να φανταστω οτι μειωνεις..η μαλλον κοβεις τον πρωινο υδατανθρακα αντικαθιστοντας τον με λιπαρα;Θερμιδικα ερχεσαι μια η αλλη..αλλα οταν το πρωι σαν πρωτο γευμα βαλεις λιπαρα..πως θα εχεις ταχυα αποροφηση;και γιατι να μην εχεις στο πρωτο υδατανθρακα;Σορυ που ρωταω απλα θελω να καταλαβω το σκεπτικο που γινεται κατι!!!

----------


## geosimos

> Να φανταστω οτι μειωνεις..η μαλλον κοβεις τον πρωινο υδατανθρακα αντικαθιστοντας τον με λιπαρα;Θερμιδικα ερχεσαι μια η αλλη..αλλα οταν το πρωι σαν πρωτο γευμα βαλεις λιπαρα..πως θα εχεις ταχυα αποροφηση;και γιατι να μην εχεις στο πρωτο υδατανθρακα;Σορυ που ρωταω απλα θελω να καταλαβω το σκεπτικο που γινεται κατι!!!


Μου φενετε καπως να κοβεις τους υδατανθρακες στο πρωηνο!,,,, 
Βασικα σου λεει και το σκεπτικο..."πειδη εχει πρωινη προπ την εχει στο 1ο και στο 3ο γευμα. εσυ θα εχεις υδατ 3ο και 5ο και στα αλλα γευματα σαλατα+λιπαρα"
Αλλα το πρωηνο πρεπει να εχει μια καλη δοση απο carbs...

----------


## marvin

> Μου φενετε καπως να κοβεις τους υδατανθρακες στο πρωηνο!,,,, 
> Βασικα σου λεει και το σκεπτικο..."πειδη εχει πρωινη προπ την εχει στο 1ο και στο 3ο γευμα. εσυ θα εχεις υδατ 3ο και 5ο και στα αλλα γευματα σαλατα+λιπαρα"
> Αλλα το πρωηνο πρεπει να εχει μια καλη δοση απο carbs...


Καπως ετσι το εχω φτιαξει εδω και κανα δυο μερες.Για να δουμε πως θα λειτουργησει πανω μου. :08. Turtle: 
Σε ευχαριστω.

----------


## jannous44

> Να φανταστω οτι μειωνεις..η μαλλον κοβεις τον πρωινο υδατανθρακα αντικαθιστοντας τον με λιπαρα;Θερμιδικα ερχεσαι μια η αλλη..αλλα οταν το πρωι σαν πρωτο γευμα βαλεις λιπαρα..πως θα εχεις ταχυα αποροφηση;και γιατι να μην εχεις στο πρωτο υδατανθρακα;Σορυ που ρωταω απλα θελω να καταλαβω το σκεπτικο που γινεται κατι!!!


κοιτα αν βαζεις τον παραγωντα αποροφηση μπορεις να πινεις π.χ whey και μετα απο 20-30λ να τρως και τα λιπαρα(ξ.καρποι) δεν θα εχεις υδατ γιατι στην ουσια θα τους εχεις γυρω απο την προπ σου για ενεργεια. αρα αφου θα κανεις το απογευμα θα εχεις υδατ στο μεσημεριανο και στο μεταπροπ γευμα.

στο πρωινο μου παντως δεν εχω υδατ οταν ειμαι σε υποθερμ εκτος και κανω προπ πρωι :02. Welcome:

----------


## geosimos

> Καπως ετσι το εχω φτιαξει εδω και κανα δυο μερες.Για να δουμε πως θα λειτουργησει πανω μου.
> Σε ευχαριστω.


Βασικα μπορεις να μου πεις τα macros που εχεις?

----------


## marvin

> κοιτα αν βαζεις τον παραγωντα αποροφηση μπορεις να πινεις π.χ whey και μετα απο 20-30λ να τρως και τα λιπαρα(ξ.καρποι) δεν θα εχεις υδατ γιατι στην ουσια θα τους εχεις γυρω απο την προπ σου για ενεργεια. αρα αφου θα κανεις το απογευμα θα εχεις υδατ στο μεσημεριανο και στο μεταπροπ γευμα.
> 
> στο πρωινο μου παντως δεν εχω υδατ οταν ειμαι σε υποθερμ εκτος και κανω προπ πρωι


Ηδη καθε γευμα μου τουλαχιστον τα πρωτα ειναι γυρω στις 330 θερμιδες.Αν πεις οτι λειτουργω στις 1750 θερμ για συντηρηση...εχω βγαλει ηδη τις 250.Αν δεν εχω υδατανθρακα το πρωι..την μια μερα οκ..αντε και στην 2η..μετα παιζει να λυσοπειναω και να πεσω σε ατασταλιες.

----------


## geosimos

> μετα παιζει να λυσοπειναω και να πεσω σε ατασταλιες.


xixixi...εγω να δεις....100 κιλα χωρις πλουσιο πρωηνο...δε θα μου παει καλα η μερα....
εγω κανω αεροβια το πρωη....οποτε...χρειαζομαι υδατ....

----------


## GeoDask

> αφου εχεις προπ το απογευμα και ξυπνας πρωι μπορεις να το δουλεψεις ετσι
> 
> 1ο γευμα = πρωτ+λιπαρα
> 2ο γευμα = πρωτ+σαλατα+λίπαρα
> 3ο γευμα= πρωτ+υδατ
> προπονηση
> 4ο γευμα= μεταπροπ
> 5ο γευμα= πρωτ+υδατ
> 6ο γευμα=πρωτ+σαλατα+λιπαρα
> ...


Σίγουρα θέλει υδατάνθρακα και πρωτείνη πρίν και μετά την προπόνηση. Για το 5ο γεύμα δεν είναι απαραίτητος ο υδατάνθρακας.

Γενικότερα σε υποθερμιδική δίαιατα απλά ρίχνουμε τις θερμίδες μας περίπου 250 έως 500 απο ότι τρώγαμε συνήθως και αλλάζουμε, προς τα κάτω,το συνολικό volume στο πρόγραμμα των ασκήσεων μας.

----------


## jannous44

εμ..οταν εισαι σε υποθερμιδικη ετσι ειναι πεινας συνεχεια.. αν και μπορεις να το περιωρισεις με σαλατα+λιπαρα. ασε που γενικα τα λιπαρα σε χορτενουν παρα ο υδατ... τρογε το πρωι πρωτ και κανα ξ.καρπο η κανε καμια σαλατα. εγω ετσι την παλευα σε υποθερμ. ετρωγα 4-5 σαλατες την μερα+πολυ νερο

----------


## GeoDask

> εμ..οταν εισαι σε υποθερμιδικη ετσι ειναι πεινας συνεχεια.. αν και μπορεις να το περιωρισεις με σαλατα+λιπαρα. ασε που γενικα τα λιπαρα σε χορτενουν παρα ο υδατ... τρογε το πρωι πρωτ και κανα ξ.καρπο η κανε καμια σαλατα. εγω ετσι την παλευα σε υποθερμ. ετρωγα 4-5 σαλατες την μερα+πολυ νερο


Μήπως είχες ρίξει πολύ τις θερμίδες σου φίλε μου και γι αυτό πεινούσες ;

----------


## jannous44

> Μήπως είχες ρίξει πολύ τις θερμίδες σου φίλε μου και γι αυτό πεινούσες ;


οχι . εγω και σε υπο και σε υπερ πειναω. αλλα σε υπο ενας λογος παραπανω :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## GeoDask

> οχι . εγω και σε υπο και σε υπερ πειναω. αλλα σε υπο ενας λογος παραπανω


 :02. Chinese:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Paradox

Στην δίαιτα σας μπορείτε να προσθέσετε επίσης και λεκιθίνη την οποία βρίσκετε στα φαρμακεία...
Επίσης δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο σωστό είναι , αλλά το να ακολουθείτε το ίδιο πρόγραμμα διατροφής για πολλές μέρες/βδομάδες/μήνες , είναι λάθος . Εγώ προσωπικά κάνω ένα ελεύθερο γεύμα μέσα στην εβδομάδα ώστε ο μεταβολισμό  μου να ξυπνήσει και να κάψει ακόμα περισσότερα.

----------


## Dimitris362

Εγώ που ξυπνάω 9 το πρωί, τρώω 3 γεύματα πριν την προπόνηση στις 9 στις 12 και στις 3, και 5.30-6 πάω προπόνηση. Post workout βάζω dextro και ξανατρώω στις 8 στις 11 και στις 2 που θα κοιμηθώ. Δηλαδή 7 γεύματα μοιρασμένα μέσα στη μέρα μου. Βάση του προγράμματος άφησα υδατάνθρακα στα γεύματα 1-3-5 και στο 4 που είναι η dextro στο post workout. Τα γεύματα χωρίς υδατάνθρακα είναι σκέτη whey λόγω περιορισμένου budget και ευκολίας μετακινήσεων σε σχολές και δουλειές. Προτείνετε να κόψω κάποιο απ τα 4 γεύματα με υδατάνθρακα ή να μετακινήσω κάποιο κάπου αλλού? Επίσης την τετάρτη και την Κυριακή κάνω κενό στο Gym. Καλύτερα είναι να βάλω εκείνες τις μέρες αερόβιο ή μετά την άσκηση τις υπόλοιπες μέρες? Επίσης είναι καλύτερο για γεύμα να χρησιμοποιώ whey ή 5 πηγών?

----------


## koukoutsaki

θα με ενδιεφερε να ακουσω τη γνωμη σας σαν  πιο ψαγμενοι..διαβασα το αρθρο κ εκανα για πρωτη φορα υπολογισμο συμφωνα με τον τροπο που περιγραφει ο boss στην τριτη μεθοδο με την μετρηση απαχης μυικης μαζας κ αφου εχεις κανει λιπομετρηση κ εχεις το  ποσοστο λιπους . 

εγω λιπομετρηση δεν εκανα με δερματοπτυχομετρα γιατι προσωπικα δεν τα θεωρω αξιοπιστα,και παντα σε βγαζουν πολυ λιγοτερο λιπος απο οτι εισαι,  αλλα σε διαιτολογο με μηχανηματα .Βεβαια εχω να κανω καμποσο  καιρο ,αλλα ηθελα απλα ενδεικτικα να δω τι θα μου βγαλει  ο υπολογισμος σαν αποτελεσμα. 

Κανοντας λοιπον τους καταλληλους υπολογισμους συμφωνα με το παραδειγμα (αφαιρεσα τα κιλα λιπους ,μπλα μπλα μπλα)  και  μετρωντας με το 1,5 μεσο επιπεδο δραστηριοτητας (γυμναζομαι 5 φορες τη βδομαδα )  μου βγαζει συντηρηση 2334 θερμιδες. Και η διαιτολογος κατι αντιστοιχο μου ειχε πει . Προσωπικα δε μου φαινεται καθολου πολυ, δεν υποστηριζω το οτι οι γυναικες πρεπει να τρωνε 1500 ...τοσες τρωνε πολυ μεγαλυτερες για να συντηρηθουν κ να μη παχυνουν... 


Αυτο (το 2300κατι ) δε μετραει στην περιπτωση μου επειδη ειμαι γυναικα ???  :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure: Ναι αλλα  μεχρι ενα χρονο πριν οταν ηρθα στο φορουμ ετρωγα τα απιστευτα  σε καθημερινες θερμιδικες βομβες  και ποτε δεν ημουν πανω απο 60 κιλα ..... αρα ποτε δεν με ελεγες παχια απλα ειχα περισσοτερο λιπος κ λιγοτερη μυικη μαζα ,σαφεστατα. 
 :02. Welcome:

----------


## giannis64

ρωτησες και απαντησες μονη σου στον εαυτο σου.. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## MadBB

Μπαρβο πολυ καλο αρθρο!!! 

Αλλα μια διορθωση στην 2η μεθοδο στο παραδειγμα καλο θα ηταν να διευκρινιζεται 90 κιλα ειναι μυικα η οχι ... 
διοτι αν ειναι και τα 90 κιλα μυικα τοτε καπια μεθοδος ειναι λαθος. Και εξιγω γιατι.

Στην 2 μεθοδος μας δινει 90 κιλα οραια κανουμε τον υπολογισμο και βγαζει ΒΜR 2040 και τα πολλαπλασιαζουμε με το 1.5(μεσο επιπεδο) και εχουμε ως αποτελεσμα 3060 θερμιδες συνρηρισης οκ. τωρα αν πουμε οτι για 90 κιλα θελουμε 2.5 πρωτεινι βγαινει 225 γρ την μερα και τα υπολιπα υπολογιζουμε υδατανθρακες και λιπαρα....

Στην μεθοδο 3 μας λεει αναλυτικα 


> 1. Μέτρηση του σωματικού σας λίπους. Ας πούμε για παράδειγμα ότι είστε 90 κιλά με 15% λίπος.
> 2. Υπολογισμός της άπαχης μάζας. Στο παραπάνω παράδειγμα έχουμε: 90 x 15% = 13.5 κιλά λίπος. Τώρα το αφαιρούμε από το συνολικό βάρος και έχουμε: 90 – 13.5 = 76.5 κιλά άπαχης μάζας
> 4. Το επόμενο βήμα είναι ο υπολογισμός του μεταβολισμού σας σε κατάσταση ηρεμίας ή βασικός μεταβολικός ρυθμός (ΒΜR) όπως τον ορίσαμε πιο πάνω. Αυτός δίνεται από τον παρακάτω τύπο: 500 + (22 x άπαχη μάζα) . Στο παράδειγμά μας, 500 + 22 x 76.5 = 2183 θερμίδες BMR 
> 
> Με τον ίδιο ακριβώς τρόπο πολλαπλασιάσουμε με το συντελεστή δραστηριότητας. 
> 
> Στο παράδειγμα λοιπόν, αν επιλέξουμε το συντελεστή 1.5 για μέσο επίπεδο δραστηριότητας έχουμε 2183x1.5=3274 θερμίδες συντήρησης.


Απορεια αν στην 2 μεθοδο 3060 συντηρισης για 90 κιλα ... γιατι στην 3η βγαινει 3274? ενω τα κιλα μας ειναι λιγοτερα?? 
Και αν θελουμε 2.5 γρ πρωτ. ειναι 76.5 Χ 2.5= 191... οποτε καπιο λαθος υπαρχει η εγω δεν το καταλαβα καλα ...

----------


## heavyaris

Να κανω μια ερωτηση παρακαλω, εαν βάζουμε λάδι στην σαλάτα ή στον τόνο , οι θερμίδες του ελαιολαδου προσμετρούνται κανονικα; πχ 2 κουταλιες σούπας όντως δίνουν 238 θερμίδες;
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## sTeLaKoS

"Ναι" και στα δύο που ρωτάς  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## pothoulios

καλησπερα παιδια ειμαι 35 1.75 63 κ τωρα μπαινω σε προγραμμα γραμμωσης μπορει να μου προτηνει καποιος καποια καλη διατροφη? παω γυμναστηριο καθε μερα πρωινες ωρες ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων

----------


## Chris82

Κανενας δε μπορει να σου προτεινει διατροφη απο εδω μεσα και μαλιστα θα ηταν και εντελως λαθος. Καθε ανθρωπος οπως αναφερει και το αρθρο, ειναι τελειως ξεχωριστος με διαφορετικες διατροφικες αναγκες. Καλο για μενα ειναι, πριν κανεις οτιδηποτε, να κανεις μια εξεταση αιματος, να πας σε εναν ειδικο, να μετρησεις το ποσοστο του λιπους σου, να του εξηγησεις το διατροφικο προφιλ και μαζι να βγαλετε μια διατροφη με τον στοχο που εσυ θες. Αλλη διατροφη πρεπει να εχεις αν εισαι υποτασικος, αλλη αν εισαι υπερτασικος, αλλη αν εχεις διαβητη, αλλη αν εχεις υψηλη χοληστερινη κτλ, περα απο το φαινεσθαι, καλο ειναι να κανουμε την διατροφη μας με βαση τις πραγματικες μας αναγκες.

----------


## pothoulios

> Κανενας δε μπορει να σου προτεινει διατροφη απο εδω μεσα και μαλιστα θα ηταν και εντελως λαθος. Καθε ανθρωπος οπως αναφερει και το αρθρο, ειναι τελειως ξεχωριστος με διαφορετικες διατροφικες αναγκες. Καλο για μενα ειναι, πριν κανεις οτιδηποτε, να κανεις μια εξεταση αιματος, να πας σε εναν ειδικο, να μετρησεις το ποσοστο του λιπους σου, να του εξηγησεις το διατροφικο προφιλ και μαζι να βγαλετε μια διατροφη με τον στοχο που εσυ θες. Αλλη διατροφη πρεπει να εχεις αν εισαι υποτασικος, αλλη αν εισαι υπερτασικος, αλλη αν εχεις διαβητη, αλλη αν εχεις υψηλη χοληστερινη κτλ, περα απο το φαινεσθαι, καλο ειναι να κανουμε την διατροφη μας με βαση τις πραγματικες μας αναγκες.


σωστος φιλε μου σε ευχαριστω πολυ!!!!!!

----------


## Xaris Xondroudakhs

δλδ εγω που κανω προπο στις 20:00 το βραδι το πλανο θα ειναι:


1ο γευμα= πρωτ+υδατ
2ο γευμα = πρωτ+υδατ
3ο γευμα=πρωτ+σαλατα+λιπαρα
προπονηση
4ο γευμα= μεταπροπ
5ο  γευμα=πρωτ+σαλατα+λιπαρα
6ο γευμα=πρωτ+σαλατα+λιπαρα

ετσι λεει το αρθρο οτι τα προτα 2 γευματα της ημερας εχουν υδατανθρακας και αν καποιος κανει προπο το βραδι μεταφερει ΜΟΝΟ το μεταπροπονιτηκο shake? 
κανω καποιο λαθος?? αν γινοταν να μου απαντησει καποιος εμπειρος του θεματος ευχαριστω!

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Κάποια βασικά δεδομένα είναι η μείωση των υδατανθράκων και η καταστολή της λιπογενητικής ινσουλίνης (κυρίως υπεργλυκαιμικών-σακχάρων),ενώ η αύξηση ζωικού λευκώματος είναι επιτακτική για διάφορους λόγους.
1) θερμογενητικό αποτέλεσμα,2) δομικός ρόλος υποστήριξης μυικού ιστού & μεταβολισμού,3) ορμονική υποστήριξη μέσω βιοσύνθεσης ορμονών (τριοδοθυρονίνης,σωματοτροπίνης,κατεχολαμινών).

http://gtoul.com/%CE%BC%CE%B5%CF%84%...4%CF%81%CE%BF/

http://gtoul.com/%CE%B4%CE%B9%CE%B1%...3%CE%B7%CF%83/

Ένα γενικό παράδειγμα χωρίς ποσότητες (αναλογία λευκώματος/υδατανθράκων=3/2)

http://gtoul.com/%CF%80%CE%B1%CF%81%...-%CE%BB%CE%B9/

----------


## parex

Παιδιά κάνω γραμμωση θεωρείτε λάθος να κάνω 3 γεύματα βραστή πατάτας με κρεατικο τη μέρα? Δεν ξεπερναω τα 100 γραμμάρια πατάτα στο γεύμα 


 6s plus 

----------


## Metalhead|T|

Με ποιο σκεπτικό να θεωρείται λαθος? εαν τα γραμμαρια υδ/κα που λαμβανεις τα εχεις υπολογίσει για την συνολικη σου πρόσληψη?

----------


## parex

Θέλω καθαρό υδατάνθρακες γι αυτό. Απλά έλεγα μήπως είναι πολύ 3 φορές τη μέρα πατάτα 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## vaggan

το πολυ το καθοριζει η ποσοστητα και εσυ με 300 γραμμαρια πατατα βαζεις μολις 115-120 γραμμαρια υδατανθρακα

----------


## parex

Παιδιά από βδομάδα κόβω και την πρωτεΐνη στην γραμμωση μου αλλά θα αυξήσω τα γεύματα μου. Θελω να ρωτήσω μετά προπονητικό γεύμα τώρα ένα σκουπ πρωτεινησ όρου γάλακτος και μια μπανάνα μετά. Τη μπανάνα θα την κρατήσω. Τι άλλο μου πρότεινεται μαζί με μπανάνα? 


 6s plus 

----------


## Metalhead|T|

Φίλε μας δουλευεις??....

μας ρωτάς για τις πατάτες..που αμφιβάλλω αν υπάρχει πιο καταλληλη πηγη υδκα για περίοδο γράμμωσης 


κ επειτα μας λές οτι θα κόψεις την πρωτείνη,και θα *ΚΡΑΤΗΣΕΙΣ* τη ΜΠΑΝΑΝΑ....στη γράμμωση....*μπανάνα*....

----------


## NASSER

Τάσο η μπανάνα δεν είναι κακή επιλογή στη γράμμωση όπως δεν είναι ούτε τα γαλακτομικά ούτε το αλάτι ούτε το κόκκινο κρέας. Το σωστό timing είναι που κάνει τη διαφορά. Σε αγωνιστική δίαιτα επίσης! 
Τώρα η πατάτα που τρωει 300γραμμαρια είναι 60 γραμμάια υδατάνθρακας. Για μένα είναι πολύ λίγο, εκτός αν μιλάμε πως έχει σωματικό βάρος 50 κιλά... 
Μεταπροπονητικά εφόσον τρώει την μπανάνα και ανεβάζει ινσουλίνη, αποφεύγει τον κύνδινο καταβολισμού που τν έχει με τόσο χαμηλό υδατάνθρακα. Επόμενη κίνηση είναι να φαει το συντομότερο στέρεο γεύμα ή να καταναλώσει ασπράδια αυγών που χωνεύονται γρήγορα, και μετά απο μια ώρα να ακολουθήσει γεύμα.

----------


## Metalhead|T|

Νασσερ μου ,κακη επιλογή δεν ειναι για κάποιον που εχει ΓΝΩΣΕΙΣ για να τη διαχειριστεί σωστά στην διατροφή του..ειδαλλιώς μπανανα και γράμμωση ας την ξεχασουν...Μετα καποιοι αναρωτιούνται γιατι δε γραμμώνουν-στεγνωνουν κ.ο.κ ,και λενε "τρωω 2 μπανανες τη μερα"...

Συμφωνω οτι ολα ειναι θεμα timing κ σωστής κατανομης των θερμίδων,αλλα χρειάζεται και αναλογη εμπειρία...1000φορες να αντικαταστήσει την μπανανα με ξινόμηλα πλεον,αφου στοχευει στη γράμμωση...

Επισης θεωρώ οτι τα γαλακτοκομικά (οπως και η μπανανα)θα τον κρατησουν πίσω απο το φινιρισμα που θέλει να πετυχει (που σίγουρα δεν ειναι αγωνιστικού επιπεδου) αλλα γνωριζεις και εσυ οτι εχουν την ταση (τα παραπανω φαγητα) να μας θολώνουν...οποτε θα πρότεινα να μεινει στην επιλογή της ISO πρωτείνης και του καθαρου φαγητου...

τα 300γρ πατατα ναι ειναι πολύ λιγα...πρεπει να το μοιρασει καλυτερα μεσα στη μερα

----------


## NASSER

Τάσο δεν είναι τόσο τραγικό να κρατήσει μια μπανάνα και ένα γιαούρτι ή τυρί στη διατροφή του. Αν δεν μάθει να το κάνει από την αρχή δεν θα το κάνει ποτέ. Δεν πάει για αγωνιστική δίαιτα για να μιλάμε για φινίρισμα.. που και αυτό να ήθελε 20-30 μέρες να τα κόψει προλαβαίνει άνετα. Κάποτε καταναλώναμε μόνο whey από γάλα που έκανε την ίδια κατακράτηση με γαλακτομικά και την κόβανε όλοι 2 εβδομάδες πριν και έβγαιναν πιο φινιρισμένοι οι αθλητές. Επομένως καιρός είναι να καταρίπτονται κάποιοι μύθοι. 
Μια λογική σκέψη είναι κάποιος να δοκιμάζει τι του ταιριάζει καλύτερα. Εγώ πχ δεν τα παω καλά με τις πατάτες αλλά τα παω πολύ καλά με το ρύζι. Ακόμα πιο καλά με όσπρια αν και δεν μου προσφέρουν την ανάλογη ενέργεια. 
Εφόσον μελετήσουμε και υπολογίσουμε μακροστοιχεία που χρειαζόμαστε έπειτα κάνουμε αυξομειώσεις θερμίδων και κυρίως στον υδατανθρακα. Αν είναι ήδη στον πάτο ο υδατάνθρακας, πρώτα δεν θα έχουμε σωστό μεταβολισμό και έπειτα δεν θα μπορούμε να κάνουμε αυξομειώσεις. 
Η πρωτεΐνη είναι η βάση για όσους κάνουν βάρη, τα λιπαρά τα θέλουμε για σωστή ισορροπία ορμονών και χολυστερίνης ενώ το κύριο συστατικό ενέργειας είναι ο υδατάνθρακας που στις φλώγες του καίγεται το λίπος. Γιαυτο είναι προτιμότερο να τον κατανέμουμε πριν και μετά τις δραστηριότητες.

----------


## vaggan

πιστευω οτι για καποιον μη αγωνιστικου επιπεδου να κοβει την πρωτεινη ορου γαλακτος ειναι ακροτητες βεβαια ακραια μου φαινονονται και τα μολις 60 γραμμαρια υδατανθρακα γιαυτο οντως φαινεται αστειο να βγαλει τον ορο και να κρατησει την μπανανα

----------


## parex

Παιδιά συγνώμη αν λέω βλακείες αλλά τώρα αρχίζω να μαθαίνω. Λέτε να ανεβάσω περισσότερη πατάτα? Την πρωτεΐνη θα την σταματήσω 2 εβδομάδες να δω το σώμα και την κοιλιά μου χωρίς. έτσι είμαι και θέλω να καθαρίσω στην κοιλιά λίγο 


 6s plus 

----------


## Metalhead|T|

Γιατι δεν κανεις carb cycle?( κυκλική λήψη υδατανθρακα)?...να δείς πως θα σε παει...

θα το προτιμουσα να το κανεις ετσι,δεδομενης της καταστασης που ειδα στη φωτο σου,που δεν ειναι και χάλια ,

απο το να κάνεις ακρότητες και αταιριαστα πραγματα ,χιλιες φορές ξεκινα με κατι δοκιμασμενο και βλέπεις...

Η μειωση της πρωτείνης θα εχει ως αποτελεσμα καταβολισμό σίγουρα,αφου δεν υπαρχει χημικη υποστήριξη στη μέση,και το σωμα θα προπονειται,

Καθως επισης και το ''γεμισμα'' με πατατα θα δεις οτι δε θα σε φτάνει ,λογω ταχυτατης απορρόφησης..

καθαρα αποψη προσωπικη τα παραπανω ,φυσικα δεκτο αν εχει καποιος να συμπληρώσει κατι

----------


## parex

Πως γίνεται το carb cycle? Λέω να το δοκιμάσω γύρω στα μέσα Ιουνίου. Λες να βάλω περισσότερη βραστή πατάτα ? 77 κιλά είμαι 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Xaris Xondroudakhs

> Κάποια βασικά δεδομένα είναι η μείωση των υδατανθράκων και η καταστολή της λιπογενητικής ινσουλίνης (κυρίως υπεργλυκαιμικών-σακχάρων),ενώ η αύξηση ζωικού λευκώματος είναι επιτακτική για διάφορους λόγους.
> 1) θερμογενητικό αποτέλεσμα,2) δομικός ρόλος υποστήριξης μυικού ιστού & μεταβολισμού,3) ορμονική υποστήριξη μέσω βιοσύνθεσης ορμονών (τριοδοθυρονίνης,σωματοτροπίνης,κατεχολαμινών).
> 
> http://gtoul.com/%CE%BC%CE%B5%CF%84%...4%CF%81%CE%BF/
> 
> http://gtoul.com/%CE%B4%CE%B9%CE%B1%...3%CE%B7%CF%83/
> 
> Ένα γενικό παράδειγμα χωρίς ποσότητες (αναλογία λευκώματος/υδατανθράκων=3/2)
> 
> http://gtoul.com/%CF%80%CE%B1%CF%81%...-%CE%BB%CE%B9/


κυριε τουλιατο γιατι το λιπος πρεπει να ειναι τοσο χαμιλα σε ποσοστα ?? 10% και επισης θα ειθελα αν μπορουσατε την γνωμη σας για αυτην την διατροφη που ειναι στο αρθρο σας ευχαριστο εκ τον προτερον

----------


## NASSER

> Πως γίνεται το carb cycle? Λέω να το δοκιμάσω γύρω στα μέσα Ιουνίου. Λες να βάλω περισσότερη βραστή πατάτα ? 77 κιλά είμαι 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Δεν είσια σε κατάσταση που αν κόψεις την πρωτεΐνη θα δεις διαφορά. Δεν θα δεις τίποτα. Θέλεις 1,5 μήνα τουλάχιστον να συνεχίσεις διατροφή ισοθερμιδική τουλάχιστον γιαν αδεις διαφορά. Θα πρέπει να υπολογίσεις από την αρχή πρωεΐνη, υδατανθρακα και λιπαρά όπως και να έχεις ποικιλία στη διατροφή σου από γαλακτομικά, πουλερικα, ψάρι, κόκκινο κρέας και φρούτα. Λιπαρά όσο γίνεται απο ελαιόλαδο, ξηρούς καρπούς.
¨οσο θα φτάνεις πιο κοντά στο στόχο θα μειώνεις ότι μπορεί να προκαλεί κατακράτηση για να βλέπεις πιο εμφανή διαφορά.

----------

